# Snowboarding Broomfield Colorado C&C



## Michael Carlson (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to get some feedback on some snowboard photos I took last year. I really want to do more this year and I am hoping to implement some off camera strobes to add some dynamic effect. I would love to hear about anything involving snowboard photograph, from gear, to cold weather shooting. Anything and everything!

Thanks for letting me share!!




MDC_0145 by Michael Carlson - Photography, on Flickr

These 2 below the first one are lower quality. I can edit the originals so the quality is better on them and they wont look so soft. 




MDC_0192 copy by Michael Carlson - Photography, on Flickr 




MDC_0180 copy by Michael Carlson - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SLRJoe (Nov 23, 2010)

Great action shots, I think i'd prefer the scene to not have the brown grass in it to be honest, so maybe a bit of Photoshopping to make the scene more white...
Love the sky in pic 1.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 23, 2010)

three oh three.. what up!


----------



## timokanefoto (Nov 23, 2010)

be ready to be cold.. it's nice to get perspectives of the jumps as well, take a few step back and get the jump and landing if you know what i mean. also these guys make some wicked gloves, photog specific ones

POW Gloves


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 24, 2010)

A couple things:

1. Snowboarding sucks. Stick to skiing
2. Refer to #1

Just kidding (sort of). But seriously, the grass poking out of the snow makes it look like you shot this in your back yard. Get out to a park with some strobes and go to town!


----------



## Michael Carlson (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I am looking forward to getting up to the hills soon and banging out some new frames. I will probably try and photograph skiing and snowboarding, whoever wants to through down, I will photograph.

@Seekwence - is there any type of strobe setup that you would recommend?


----------



## mistertee (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice pictures.  

I live in Broomtown too.


----------



## IDLaxStar (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah the grass doesn't look good but I like the shots otherwise. I want to get out and shoot some skiing and snowboarding. To you go snowboard the whole day too or just go to shoot some pics?


----------



## timokanefoto (Nov 27, 2010)

skiing is for little fat kids


----------



## Michael Carlson (Nov 30, 2010)

IDLaxStar said:


> Yeah the grass doesn't look good but I like the shots otherwise. I want to get out and shoot some skiing and snowboarding. To you go snowboard the whole day too or just go to shoot some pics?



Yeah the grass was dead and the snow was melting fast. This year I am going to try and snowboard full days and then when I don't have people to snowboard with I will go up and fotoG the whole day. I think if you want to get the best photos you need to do an all day thing to see how the light changes and conditions change.


----------



## daarksun (Dec 26, 2010)

first two images are inpressive.


----------

